# Moving a FOBCO drill



## Keihal (1 Aug 2020)

I'm not sure that this is the best place on the forum to ask this, but can't see anywhere better....
I need to move a FOBCO drill (a 16mm Universal MT). It's heavy! I would appreciate any advice on how to lift it. So far, with help, I tried to lift the upper part off but the drill is standing on a workbench, so the top of the column is above my head height and we were not comfortable trying to lift a heavy component that high. We can lay it on its side (carefully!) but this revealed just how much the base weighs!
Anyone out there had experience of moving the likes? 
Thanks, Keith.


----------



## Trevanion (1 Aug 2020)

Probably best to gently lay it on it's side and separate the head from the pillar and the pillar from the base, the pillar will most likely be a solid steel pillar so that in itself will be ludicrously heavy!

That's a lovely example of a Fobco by the way, really nice condition!


----------



## marcros (1 Aug 2020)

If you have help, I would try to move the whole thing as it stands onto a lower surface. I had the same issue but with assembling my progress one which is pretty similar in looks and weight. 

I set my base up on a pair of saw horses with a strong board across. This was a bit lower than the bench and I could lift the head on at this height. (my problem was actually the ceiling height). When reassembled, I managed to raise it slowly by tilting it forwards, inserting a block, tilting it back on this and putting in a bigger block at the front, and walking it up to bench height. I did it alone and whilst easy, was possible. 

When reassembling, a block or two to support the head whilst you adjust the collar is handy.


----------



## Keihal (1 Aug 2020)

Thanks, Trevanion and marcros. I'm actually clearing my late father's workshop and moving the equipment 5 miles to my new workshop, so I think splitting the drill head from the column, and hopefully also removing the base, is my preferred method, though I am concerned about reassembly as the head is a precision fit on the column. We left it lying on its side, with suitable wooden packing to protect the flexible cable duct, so I think the next stage is to remove the head with it horizontal (we were comfortable that we could have done that). As I don't have the space for it cleared yet in the new workshop I think it will stay where it is for now. Your replies have both given me confidence in what I'm doing. Next job will be to move the Myford Super 7.... another challlenge!


----------



## marcros (1 Aug 2020)

The head isn't that precision a fit but is nicely made. It isn't engineering precision, with only a thousand of an inch of clearance because it is designed to move up and down the column. A bit of fine sand paper is useful to remove any post, and a bit of either light oil or wax can be useful to stop things sticking and to help them slide. 

You could remove the column from the base fairly easily. It won't save much weight though. Do remove the table from the column though, that is a heavy chunk.


----------



## TFrench (1 Aug 2020)

Two men should easily be able to lift it off the bench. They're certainly easier to grapple with than the myford! If it's feasible an engine crane and a lifting strop will make life very easy. When lifting the lathe be very careful of damaging the leadscrew. Lathes.co.uk has a useful section on moving machines if you've never done it before.


----------



## Trevanion (2 Aug 2020)

TFrench":2r0qcmgz said:


> Two men should easily be able to lift it off the bench



He might not have that ’TFrench sheer grit, brute strength and determination‘ for moving big lumps of old iron :wink:


----------



## TFrench (2 Aug 2020)

Trevanion":306wxx88 said:


> TFrench":306wxx88 said:
> 
> 
> > Two men should easily be able to lift it off the bench
> ...



Last weekend was a good one even by my standards. Wish I'd gotten pictures of how tight the access was!


----------



## Fitzroy (2 Aug 2020)

I lifted my fobco star from the floor to the bench in one piece. I’m a pretty burly guy but nearly passed out after getting it there and the quads had stolen all the blood from my head. Definitely not something I’ll ever try again. Apparently it weighs about 150lbs, which I found out after the fact!

Young strong men are what you need!

Fitz.


----------



## AJB Temple (2 Aug 2020)

I have a fully kitted bench Fobco. I can lift it on my own and have moved it around the workshop on my own, but I would not want to carry it more than 5 metres. Laid down, my wife and I can lift it easily. It is not as daunting as you think. It is indeed the case that the column is solid and all the castings are chunky.


----------

